# 6500k or 6000k t-5



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

which bulb are much better for Tek Fixture?

4x 6500 K

4x 6000l by giesemen

or 

2x 6500l and 2x 6000k combo


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Have not had any experience with the 6500k but am currently running Geisemann Midday 6000k on my Tek light fixture. Getting great growth running just 2 of the 4 bulbs for most of the photo period. The thing I like the most out of the Middays is the color rendition. It is very natural looking. I believe someone posted pictures on here featuring their tank and these bulbs.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i want the bulb that will make my plants really green


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

I think I know what you are looking for. Sounds almost like the Coralife 6700k bulbs. Have heard that they have a large peak in the green region of the color spectrum. In some of the tanks I have seen using them green colored plants seem to "glow" under them. Thatfishplace's newest catalog is showing some in T5s but I don't think they are HOs. Sorry can't be more help. Have only used the Middays.


----------

